# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  कोई Reiki चिकित्सा के बारे में जानता है

## loverboymonty

agar koi reiki chikasta ke bare me janta ho aur ya kisi ke pass is ko sikhne ke liye koi book ho to plz help kare mere liye jaruri hai


   Reiki dwara chikitsa/reiki theraphy
Reiki aadhyatmik urjashakti
Sparsh reiki
Type of reiki
Reiki course 
Ab jane hindi me.

----------


## loverboymonty

me us ka tahe dil se abahri rahuga

----------


## ravi chacha

मित्र मेने नाम तो सुना है

----------


## ravi chacha



----------


## ravi chacha

एक आध्यात्मिक अभ्यास पद्धति है[1] जिसका विकास १९२२ में मिकाओ उसुई ने किया था। यह तनाव[2] और उपचार संबंधी एक जापानी विधि है[3], जो काफी कुछ योग जैसी है। मान्यता अनुसार रेकी का असली उदगम स्थल भारत है। सहस्रों वर्ष पूर्व भारत में स्पर्श चिकित्सा का ज्ञान था। अथर्ववेद में इसके प्रमाण पाए गए हैं। यह विद्या गुरु-शिष्य परंपरा के द्वारा मौखिक रूप में विद्यमान रही। लिखित में यह विद्या न होने से धीरे-धीरे इसका लोप होता चला गया। ढाई हजार वर्ष पहले बुद्ध ने ये विद्या अपने शिष्यों को सिखाई जिससे देशाटन के समय जंगलों में घूमते हुए उन्हें चिकित्सा सुविधा का अभाव न हो और वे अपना उपचार कर सकें। भगवान बुद्ध की 'कमल सूत्र' नामक किताब में इसका कुछ वर्णन है।[4] यहाँ से यह भिक्षुओं के साथ तिब्बत और चीन होती हुई जापान तक पहुँची है। जापान में इसे पुनः खोजने का काम जापान के संत डॉक्टर मिकाओ उसुई ने अपने जीवनकाल १८६९-१९२६ में किया था।[2] इसकी विचारधारा अनुसार ऊर्जा जीवित प्राणियों से ही प्रवाहित होती है। रेकी के विशेषज्ञों का मानना है कि अदृश्य ऊर्जा को जीवन ऊर्जा या की कहा जाता है और यह जीवन की प्राण शक्ति होती है।[5] विशेषज्ञ कहते हैं कि " की " हमारे आस-पास ही है और उसे मस्तिष्क द्वारा ग्रहण किया जा सकता है।

रेकी शब्द में रे का अर्थ है वैश्विक, अर्थात सर्वव्यापी है। विभिन्न लोगों द्वारा किये गये शोध के अनुसार यह निष्कर्ष निकला है कि इस विधि को आध्यात्मिक चेतन अवस्था या अलौकिक ज्ञान भी कहा जा सकता है। इसे सर्व ज्ञान भी कहा जाता है जिसके द्वारा सभी समस्याओं की जड़ में जाकर उनका उपचार खोजा जाता है। समग्र औषधि के तौर पर रेकी को बहुत पसंद किया जाता है। रेकी की मान्यता है कि जब तक कोई प्राणी जीवित है, ‘की’ उसके गिर्द बनी रहती है। जब ‘की’ उसे छोड़ जाती है, तब उस प्राणी की मृत्यु होती है। विचार, भाव और आध्यात्मिक जीवन भी ‘की’ के माध्यम से उपजते हैं। रेकी एक साधारण विधि है, लेकिन इसे पारंपरिक तौर पर नहीं सिखाया जा सकता। विद्यार्थी इसे रेकी मास्टर से ही सीखता है। इसे आध्यात्म आधारित अभ्यास के तौर पर जाना जाता है। चिन्ता, क्रोध, लोभ, उत्तेजना, और तनाव शरीर के अंगों एवं नाड़ियो मे हलचल पैदा करते देते हैं, जिससे रक्त धमनियों मे कई प्रकार के विकार उत्पन्न हो जाते हैं। शारीरिक रोग इन्ही विकृतियों के परिणाम हैं। शारीरिक रोग मानसिक रोगों से प्रभावित होते है। रेकी बीमारी के कारण को जड़ मूल से नष्ट करती हैं, स्वास्थ्य स्तर को उठाती है, बीमारी के लक्षणों को दबाती नहीं हैं। रेकी के द्वारा मानसिक भावनाओं का संतुलन होता है और शारीरिक तनाव, बैचेनी व दर्द से छुटकारा मिलता जाता हैं। रेकी गठिया, दमा, कैंसर, रक्तचाप, पक्षाघात, अल्सर, एसिडिटी, पथरी, बवासीर, मधुमेह, अनिद्रा, मोटापा, गुर्दे के रोग, आंखों के रोग , स्त्री रोग, बाँझपन, शक्तिन्यूनता और पागलपन तक दूर करने मे समर्थ है।[3]

इसके द्वारा विशिष्ट आदर्शो के अधीन रहना होता है। संस्कृत शब्द प्राण इसी का पर्यायवाची है। चीन में इसे ची कहा जाता है। रेकी के विशेषज्ञ नकारात्मक ऊर्जा को समाप्त कर उसे सकारात्मक ऊर्जा में बदलने पर जोर देते हैं। उपचार करते समय रेकी विशेषज्ञ के हाथ गर्म हो जाते हैं। रेकी का इस्तेमाल मार्शल आर्ट़स विशेषज्ञ भी करते हैं। यह विद्या दो दिन के शिविर में सिखाई जाती है, जिसमें लगभग पंद्रह घंटे का समय होता है।[5] इस शिविर में रेकी प्रशिक्षक द्वारा व्यक्ति को सुसंगतता ('एट्यूनमेंट' या 'इनिसियेशन' या 'शक्तिपात')[4] प्रदान की जाती है। इससे व्यक्ति के शरीर में स्थित शक्ति केंद्र जिन्हें चक्र कहते है, पूरी तरह गतिमान हो जाते हैं, जिससे उनमें 'जीनव शक्ति' का संचार होने लगता है।[6] रेकी का प्रशिक्षण मास्टर एवं ग्रैंड मास्टर पांच चरणों में देते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

*रेकी - एक आध्यात्मिक ईश्वरीय ऊर्जा शक्ति* रेकी अर्थात ऊर्जा - 

आध्यात्मिक ईश्वरीय स्पर्श चिकित्सा पद्धति जो व्यक्ति के सभी शुभ विचारों को साकार करके चमत्कारिक ढंग से मन को आश्चर्य तथा आनंद से सराबोर कर देती है. परमात्मा की प्रार्थना में बहुत शक्ति है. इसी शक्ति को जापान में रेकी नाम से संबोधित किया जाता है.

आगे पढ़ें: रचनाकार: 

रेकी - एक आध्यात्मिक ईश्वरीय ऊर्जा शक्ति वर्तमान समय में मनुष्य चौबीसों घंटे तनाव में गुजारता है. तनाव को दूर  करने की सबसे सरल विधियों में रेकी का स्थान सर्वोपरि माना गया है. सामान्य  रूप से रेकी एक ऐसी स्पर्श चिकित्सा है जिसमें शारीरिक अंगों को छूकर अथवा  बगैर छुए विभिन्न रोगों का उपचार सफलतापूर्वक होता है. चिकित्सा की इस  विधा में औषधि के रूप में ब्रह्माण्ड में व्याप्त संजीवनी प्राण ऊर्जा का  उपयोग किया जाता है, उपचार की प्रक्रिया में ऊर्जा का प्रवाह रेकी मास्टर  के हाथों में होकर रोगी के शरीर में (रोगी की ऊर्जा ग्रहण क्षमता के  अनुसार) पहुँचता है एवं कुछ ही समय पश्चात् रोगी व्यक्ति पहले तो स्वस्थ और  संयमितता का अनुभव करता है और अंत में उसे आनंद की सुखद अनुभूति होने लगती  है. रेकी का असली उदगम स्थल भारत है. यहाँ से यह तिब्बत और चीन होती हुई  जापान तक पहुँची है. जापान में इसे पुनः खोजने का काम जापान के संत डॉक्टर  मिकाओ उसुई ने अपने जीवनकाल 1869-1926 में किया था.

----------


## ravi chacha

विश्व के सभी देशों में आज भी मान्यता है कि साधु-संतों के आशीर्वचन,  उनका सान्निध्य तथा आशीष पाकर मनुष्य को बीमारियों से मुक्ति सहज ही मिल  जाती है. डॉक्टर मिकाओ उसुई को भी पूरा विश्व इसीलिए जानता है कि उन्होंने  बिना दवा-गोली इंजेक्शन के मात्र स्पर्श एवं संकल्प शक्ति से जटिलतम रोगों  का निदान करने के लिए रेकी स्पर्श चिकित्सा से दुनिया को परिचित कराया,  हमारे देश में 1980 से रेकी चिकित्सा जारी है. हालांकि इसे शासकीय मान्यता  प्राप्त नहीं है फिर भी देश के शहरों एवं महानगरों में इसका अत्यधिक  प्रचार-प्रसार है. रेकी सीखने के लिए कुछ योग्यताएं आवश्यक हैं -


व्यक्ति शारीरिक एवं मानसिक रूप से      स्वस्थ हो एवं उसका जीवन प्रेम और सद्भावना से भरा हो.व्यक्ति  के मन में यह विश्वास होना चाहिए      कि किसी भी रोग अथवा समस्या के  समाधान हेतु मानव के पास ईश्वरीय शक्ति सदैव      मौजूद होती है.रेकी  सीखने वालों के  विचारों में इमानदारी, सकारात्मकता एवं      स्पष्टवादिता  होना चाहिए. यह विद्या दुष्ट एवं चालाकों के लिए नहीं है.

----------


## ravi chacha

रेकी उपचारक उपचार करने के पूर्व डॉक्टर उसुई पर ध्यान लगाकर अपने मन  में सच्चे दिल से नीचे लिखी अतिरिक्त प्रार्थना करें तो उसके शरीर एवं  हाथों में एक विशिष्ट आध्यात्मिक शक्ति आ जाती है. एवं रोगों को दूर करने  में सहायता करती है. 

  "प्रभु मेरा मार्ग दर्शन करें एवं  मुझे उपचारक शक्ति प्रदान करें ताकि मैं दीन दुखियों के काम आ सकूं. मैं  सबके उत्तम स्वास्थ्य की कामना करता हूँ. मुझे शक्ति एवं आशीर्वाद दो. मेरा  लक्ष्य मानव मात्र की सेवा करना है एवं मैं यह कार्य तभी कर पाऊंगा जब आप  मुझे अपना कृपा का अंग मात्र भी प्रदान करेंगे, मैं आपको वचन देता हूँ कि  आपके द्वारा दी गई शक्ति का उपयोग कभी भी अपने स्वार्थ हेतु नहीं करूंगा  एवं इसका दुरूपयोग नहीं होने दूंगा."

----------


## ravi chacha

रेकी का प्रशिक्षण रेकी के मास्टर एवं ग्राण्ड मास्टर विभिन्न चरणों में  देते हैं - प्रत्येक चरण के प्रशिक्षण में लगभग आठ घण्टे का समय लगता है.  ये चरण हैं -
  1)      फ़र्स्ट डिग्री 2) सेकण्ड डिग्री 3) थर्ड डिग्री 4) करूणा रेकी 5) मास्टर डिग्री

----------


## ravi chacha

वैसे देखा जाए तो रेकी का वास्तविक लाभ उन्हें ही सर्वाधिक मिलता है जो  सकारात्मक विचारों के साथ पूरी आस्था एवं विश्वास पूर्वक रेकी को ग्रहण  करते हैं. रेकी पद्धति में रोग के निदान हेतु दवाओं की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं  पड़ती अर्थात् रेकी स्पर्श चिकित्सा एक सहज सरल और बिना पैसों का इलाज है.  रेकी को अपनाकर अपनी और दूसरों की सामान्य तथा जटिल बीमारियों का इलाज  व्यक्ति स्वयं भी कर सकता है. यदि रेकी मास्टर की आध्यात्मिक शक्ति में बल  है एवं उसके उपचार का ढंग लोगों को पसंद है तो रोगी निश्चित रूप से  शीघ्रातिशीघ्र निरोग हो जाता है. 

*   संक्षेप में, रेकी आध्यात्मिक स्पर्श चिकित्सा अपने मूल रूप में एक ध्यान  विधि है जो रोगी तथा उपचारक का संबंध सीधे परमात्मा से जोड़ती है.*

----------


## ravi chacha

*रेकी बीमारी के कारण को जड़ मूल से नष्ट करती हैं* चिन्ता , क्रोध , आतम , आतम , लोभ , उत्जेना  , और तनाव हमारे शरीर के अंगों एवम नाड़ियो मे हलचल पैदा करते देते हैं ,  जिससे हमारी रक्त धमनियों मे के प्रकार के विकार हो जाते हैं । शारीरिक रोग  इन्ही विकृतियों के परिणाम हैं । शारीरिक रोग मानसिक रोगों से प्रभावित  होते है । अत्याधिक चिंता , निराशा , आत्म ग्लानी , उदासीनता , जरुरत से  ज्यादा खुश दिखना , बहुत बोलना या एक दम चुप रहना , संदेह करना , आत्महत्या  के प्रयास बीमारी के लक्षण है । बीमारी एक दिन मे अचानक नहीं आती हैं । हम  पहले कि वर्ष तक अपने अंदर अपनी गलत आदतों से , आहार - विहार की भूलो से  बीमारी को तयार करते रहते है । तब बीमारी चिह्नों { symptoms} के रूप मे  प्रकट हो कर हमे बताती है कि शरीर मे बैचेनी { dis - ease } हैं । जन्म जात  बीमारी को छोड़ कर रेकी के द्वारा सभी बीमारियों का इलाज संभव हैं । रेकी  बीमारी के कारण को जड़ मूल से नष्ट करती हैं , स्वास्थ्य स्तर को उठाती है ,  बीमारी के लक्षणों को दबाती नहीं हैं । रेकी के द्वारा मानसिक भावनायो का  संतुलन होता है और शारीरिक तनाव , बैचेनी व दर्द से छुटकारा मिलता जाता हैं  ।

----------


## ravi chacha

रेकी गठिया , दमा , कैंसर , रक्तचाप , फालिज  , अल्सर , एसिडिटी , पथरी , बावासीर , मधुमेह , अनिद्रा , मोटापा , गुर्दे  के रोग , आंखो के रोग , स्त्री रोग , बाँझपन , शक्तिन्युनता , पागलपन तक  दूर करने मे समर्थ है । यदि बीमारी का इलाज शुरू मे ही कर लिया जाये तो  रेकी शीघ्र रोग मुक्त कर देती हैं । ये मेरा व्यकिगत अनुभव है कि कई  स्थानों से चिकित्सा से निराश रोगी ही रेकी उपचारक के पास आते हैं इसलिये  रोगी को रेकी से तुरंत लाभ नहीं होता है और रोग ठीक होने मे ज्यादा समय  लेता हैं ।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्पर्श रेकी द्वारा उपचार                                                                         


रेकी एक प्राकृतिक उपचार  पद्धति है जिससे हम मानसिक एवं शारीरिक रूप से स्वस्थ होते हैं। इस पद्धति  का प्रचलन आजकल बहुत हो गया है और बहुत से लोग इसे सिखाने का दावा करते  हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

रेकी क्या है? यह एक जापानी  शब्द है, जिसका अर्थ होता है जीवन शक्ति-प्राण शक्ति। यह शक्ति हम सभी  लोगों के पास होती है और हमारा जीवन इस शक्ति पर ही चलता है। जब भी कोई  बच्चा जन्म लेता है, उस बच्चे के पास इस शक्ति की प्रचुरता होती है। परंतु  धीरे-धीरे उसकी इस शक्ति को ग्रहण करने की क्षमता कम होती जाती है। वह  जैसे-जैसे बड़ा होता है, उनके ऋणात्मक विचारों से और उसके आसपास के वातावरण  से वह जो भी ग्रहण करता है, उसे वह अपने आभा मंडल में सँजोए रखता है। यह  आभा मंडल तीन शरीरों से मिलकर बना है।

----------


## ravi chacha

भौतिक शरीर, ऊर्जा शरीर और  मनोमय शरीर। भौतिक शरीर हमारे दैनिक जीवन के कार्यों में हमारी सहायता करता  है। ऊर्जा शरीर ऊर्जा को ब्रह्माण्ड से लेता है और हमारे शरीर में  प्रवाहित करता है। मनोमय शरीर का कार्य होता है विचारों का आदान-प्रदान। हम  अपनी भावनाएँ, विचार सभी चीजें मनोमय शरीर में रखते हैं। इन्हीं भावनाओं,  विचारों पर हमारा जीवन निर्भर करता है। अगर ये सकारात्मक हैं, तो हमें  शांति, सुख एवं सकारात्मक परिणाम मिलते हैं। अगर यह नकारात्मक है तो परिणाम  भी नकारात्मक मिलते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

हम इन्हें रेकी द्वारा  सकारात्मक बना सकते हैं। रेकी में हमारे शरीर में एक चैनल बनाई जाती है  हाथों तक। इन हाथों में ऊर्जा प्रवाहित होने लगती है और हम इन हाथों का  उपयोग दूसरों के शरीर को स्पर्श करके उनके तनावों को मुक्त करने में कर  सकते हैं। जब हम रेकी सीखते हैं और अभ्यास करते हैं, तो हमारे आभा मंडल के  तीनों शरीरों में एक समानता आ जाती है। जब समानता आ जाती है तब शरीर अपने  आप तनाव मुक्त हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

रेकी कोई धर्म नहीं है। वह  पूर्णतः एक प्राकृतिक ऊर्जा है, जिसे प्राप्त करना हम लोग चैनल के रूप में  आसान कर देते हैं। रेकी सीखने के लिए दो दिनों की आवश्यकता होती है और सबसे  महत्वपूर्ण होती है, सीखने की इच्छा। रेकी में 14 से 16 घंटे की क्लास का  अपना एक अलग महत्व है। रेकी में जो प्रशिक्षण दिया जाता है, उसमें कुछ जीवन  मूल्यों की बातें सिखाना भी एक मुख्य बिंदु है। उन बातों का अगर हम अनुसरण  करते हैं तो हमारे जीवन में कठिनाइयाँ काफी कम हो जाती हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

अब कुछ बातें रेकी मास्टर्स  के बारे में जानना भी जरूरी है। जिस भी रेकी मास्टर से आप सीखना चाहते हैं,  उस व्यक्ति से मिलें और उसकी रेकी ज्ञान क्षमता के बारे में जानें। जैसे,  उन्होंने रेकी मास्टरशिप किस व्यक्ति से सीखी। उनकी डॉ. मिकाऊ उसई से  लाइनेज पूर्ण होनी चाहिए। लाइनेज का रेकी में बहुत महत्व है। जो गुरु  परंपरा है उसके द्वारा ही हमारे अंदर कृतज्ञता आती है। रेकी मास्टरशिप में  करीब 2 से 3 वर्ष का समय लगता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*रेकी का मूल्य   * 

1. इससे नुकसान कुछ नहीं होता, परन्तु यह फायदा बहुत करती है।

2. यह एक क्षण में उत्पन्न होती है और इसकी स्मृति सदा के लिए बनी रहती है।

3. कोई मनुष्य इनता धनी नहीं है कि जिसका इसके सिवाय निर्वाह हो सके, और न कोई इतना दरिद्र है कि जो इसके लाभों से धनी न हो सके ।    

4. यह  विचारों में शुद्धता व विश्वास लाती है, परिवार में सुख व हौसला बढ़ाती है,  व्यापार में हिम्मत व ख्याति प्रदान करती है, व्यवहार में कुशलता व समर्थन  पैदा करती है।

5. यह  थके हुए व्यक्ति के लिए विश्राम है, हतोत्साह के लिए दिन का प्रकाश है,  ठिठुरे हुए के लिए धूप है, कष्ट के लिए प्रकृति का सर्वोत्तम प्रतिकार है।  स्वास्थ्य के लिए कायाकल्प का वरदान है।

6. जब तक यह न ली जाए तब तक संसार में यह किसी के काम की नहीं।

*रेकी कैसे सीखी जाती है?   * 

रेकी  की सबसे बड़ी विशेषता है इसकी सरल चिकित्सा। इसलिए कोई भी व्यक्ति इसे सीख  सकता है। इसमें उम्र, शिक्षा, साधना, आसन आदि का कोई बंधन नहीं है। इसे  सीखने के लिए केवल इच्छा, विश्वास एवं श्रद्धा की आवश्यकता है।

यह  विद्या दो दिन के सेमिनार में सिखाई जाती है, जिसमें करीब बारह से पंद्रह  घंटे का समय लगता है। इस सेमिनार में 'रेकी मास्टर' (प्रशिक्षक) द्वारा  व्यक्ति को 'सुसंगतता' प्रदान की जाती है, जिसे 'एट्यूनमेंट' या  'इनिसियेशन' या 'शक्तिपात' भी कहा जाता है, जिससे व्यक्ति के शरीर में  स्थित 'शक्ति केंद्र' जिन्हें हम 'चक्र' कहते है, खुलकर गतिमान हो जाते  हैं, जिससे उनमें 'जीनव शक्ति' का संचार होने लगता है।

इसके  बाद यह शक्ति जीवनपर्यंत तथा हर समय व्यक्ति के पास रहती है। इससे वह  स्वयं का और दूसरों का उपचार कर सकता है। इस शक्ति को और अधिक विकसित कर  समय एवं दूरी से ऊपर उठकर उचार करने की शक्ति प्राप्त होती है।

*रेकी की सुचारुता    * 

चूँकि  रेकी का प्रयोग करने वाला व्यक्ति केवल उसका वाहक होता है, उसका मूल स्रोत  नहीं, अतः प्रयोग करने के कारण रेकी उपचारक की अपनी ऊर्जा कम नहीं होती,  अपितु उसके माध्यम से रेकी जाने के कारण रोगी की चिकित्सा के साथ-साथ उसकी  अपनी भी चिकित्सा होती है और उपचारक का ऊर्जा स्तर बढ़ता है।

----------


## loverboymonty

bahut bahut sukriya dost me app ka abhari rahuga agar is ko sikhne ke koi book mil jaye to bahut acha hoga kirpa dhayan de

----------


## loverboymonty

bahut bahut sukriya dost me app ka abhari rahuga agar is ko sikhne ke koi book mil jaye to bahut acha hoga kirpa dhayan de

----------


## loverboymonty

bahut bahut sukriya dost me app ka abhari rahuga agar is ko sikhne ke koi book mil jaye to bahut acha hoga kirpa dhayan de

----------


## loverboymonty

koi hai bahi

----------


## fauji bhai

*धन्यवाद मित्र, रेकी के बारे में विस्तृत जानकारी प्रदान करने के लिए.*

----------


## ajay jangra

> bahut bahut sukriya dost me app ka abhari rahuga agar is ko sikhne ke koi book mil jaye to bahut acha hoga kirpa dhayan de


इसके लिए कोई किताब तो नहीं मित्र, हाँ अगर आप को रेकी सीखनी है तो मैं इसके जानकारों से संपर्क करवा सकता हूँ| इसकी फीस ११०० रुपये है, जिसमे आप को डिग्री, डिप्लोमा भी मिल जाएगा और एक ही दिन में आप माहिर हो जाएंगे|

----------


## anubhav007

> इसके लिए कोई किताब तो नहीं मित्र, हाँ अगर आप को रेकी सीखनी है तो मैं इसके जानकारों से संपर्क करवा सकता हूँ| इसकी फीस ११०० रुपये है, जिसमे आप को डिग्री, डिप्लोमा भी मिल जाएगा और एक ही दिन में आप माहिर हो जाएंगे|


मित्र कृपया कर मुझे भी बताओ रेकी चिकित्सा कहा से सिख सकता हूँ में भी रेकी चिकित्सा सीखना चाहता हूँ आप बताने की कृपया करे में आप का आभारी रहूँगा धन्यवाद!

----------


## loverboymonty

मित्र कृपया कर मुझे भी बताओ रेकी चिकित्सा कहा से सिख सकता हूँ में भी रेकी चिकित्सा सीखना चाहता हूँ आप बताने की कृपया करे में आप का आभारी रहूँगा धन्यवाद!

----------


## ajay jangra

> मित्र कृपया कर मुझे भी बताओ रेकी चिकित्सा कहा से सिख सकता हूँ में भी रेकी चिकित्सा सीखना चाहता हूँ आप बताने की कृपया करे में आप का आभारी रहूँगा धन्यवाद!





> मित्र कृपया कर मुझे भी बताओ रेकी चिकित्सा कहा  से सिख सकता हूँ में भी रेकी चिकित्सा सीखना चाहता हूँ आप बताने की कृपया  करे में आप का आभारी रहूँगा धन्यवाद!



आप दोनों मित्र सबसे पहले ये बताओ कि आप किस राज्य से हो? मैं हरयाणा से हूँ मित्रों| रेकी सीखने से पहले इसके कुछ नियम होते हैं| मेरी पारिवारिक स्तिथि के कारन मैं रेकी नहीं सीख पाया| इसलिए आप की मदद करने में मुझे खुशी होगी| अगर कोई मित्र सुजोक चिकित्सा सीखना चाहता है तो संपर्क करें|

----------


## loverboymonty

> आप दोनों मित्र सबसे पहले ये बताओ कि आप किस राज्य से हो? मैं हरयाणा से हूँ मित्रों| रेकी सीखने से पहले इसके कुछ नियम होते हैं| मेरी पारिवारिक स्तिथि के कारन मैं रेकी नहीं सीख पाया| इसलिए आप की मदद करने में मुझे खुशी होगी| अगर कोई मित्र सुजोक चिकित्सा सीखना चाहता है तो संपर्क करें|





sir me punjab se hooo me sikhna chata huuu batye plz

----------


## anubhav007

> आप दोनों मित्र सबसे पहले ये बताओ कि आप किस राज्य से हो? मैं हरयाणा से हूँ मित्रों| रेकी सीखने से पहले इसके कुछ नियम होते हैं| मेरी पारिवारिक स्तिथि के कारन मैं रेकी नहीं सीख पाया| इसलिए आप की मदद करने में मुझे खुशी होगी| अगर कोई मित्र सुजोक चिकित्सा सीखना चाहता है तो संपर्क करें|


मित्र में देहली से हूँ कृपा मुझे बताओ में रेकी कहा से सिख सकता हूँ और सायद मित्र आप तोशाम से हो मेने सही अंदाजा लगाया है ना दोस्त!

----------


## ajay jangra

> मित्र में देहली से हूँ कृपा मुझे बताओ में रेकी कहा से सिख सकता हूँ और सायद मित्र आप तोशाम से हो मेने सही अंदाजा लगाया है ना दोस्त!





> sir me punjab se hooo me sikhna chata huuu batye plz


सबसे पहले तो आप का निशाना थोड़ा चूक गया, मैं तोशाम से तो नहीं हूँ, हाँ उसके आसपास से जरुर हूँ|
अब मुद्दे की बात- आपके पास तीन विकल्प हैं- हरियाणा, पंजाब और हिमाचल प्रदेश 
मित्र लवरबॉय जी! मैं आपका संपर्क पंजाब में कार्यरत चिकित्सक से करवा दूँगा, जो आप को रेकी सिखा सकते हैं| उससे पहले मुझे ये पता लगाना होगा कि उनका शिविर कहाँ लगा है| जहाँ उनका शिविर लगा होगा वहाँ जाने का कष्ट आपको उठाना होगा| एक दो दिन में मैं इस बारे में आपको जानकारी दे पाऊंगा|

मित्र अनुभव जी! आप उपरोक्त तीनों राज्यों में से चुन कर बता दें, मैं वहीँ आप का संपर्क करवा दूँगा|

----------


## anubhav007

मित्र अजय जी आप हरियाणा में मेरा संपर्क करवा दीजिये !

----------


## ajay jangra

आज ही मेरी बात हुई है मित्र अनुभव जी! हरियाणा में एक गाँव है साँवड, उसमे जैसे ही वो चिकित्सक आयेंगे मैं आप को बता दूँगा| एक सामान्य नियम 
जिस दिन आप को रेकी सिखाई जायेगी|उसके एक दिन पहले आप को व्रत रखना होगा| पूरी बात मैं आपको बताऊंगा|

----------


## loverboymonty

> सबसे पहले तो आप का निशाना थोड़ा चूक गया, मैं तोशाम से तो नहीं हूँ, हाँ उसके आसपास से जरुर हूँ|
> अब मुद्दे की बात- आपके पास तीन विकल्प हैं- हरियाणा, पंजाब और हिमाचल प्रदेश 
> मित्र लवरबॉय जी! मैं आपका संपर्क पंजाब में कार्यरत चिकित्सक से करवा दूँगा, जो आप को रेकी सिखा सकते हैं| उससे पहले मुझे ये पता लगाना होगा कि उनका शिविर कहाँ लगा है| जहाँ उनका शिविर लगा होगा वहाँ जाने का कष्ट आपको उठाना होगा| एक दो दिन में मैं इस बारे में आपको जानकारी दे पाऊंगा|
> 
> मित्र अनुभव जी! आप उपरोक्त तीनों राज्यों में से चुन कर बता दें, मैं वहीँ आप का संपर्क करवा दूँगा|


dhanyavad dost

----------


## anubhav007

मित्र अजय सावंड गाव कहा पर है कोन से जिले में पड़ता है विस्तार से बताओ!

----------


## ajay jangra

> मित्र अजय सावंड गाव कहा पर है कोन से जिले में पड़ता है विस्तार से बताओ!


भिवानी में पड़ता है मित्र|

----------


## loverboymonty

> भिवानी में पड़ता है मित्र|




patiala punjab se sir

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अंतर्जाल मैं रेकी चिकित्सा पे हिन्दी लेख--एक नजर मार ले---

http://hi.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E0%A4%...A4%B8%E0%A4%BE

http://www.onlymyhealth.com/%E0%A4%B...%B0-4968504553

http://www.rachanakar.org/2007/04/re...ne-energy.html

----------


## Chandrshekhar

http://hindi.webdunia.com/miscellane...81125027_1.htm
http://www.futuresamachar.com/view/2...eiki-treatment

----------


## Chandrshekhar

http://www.patrika.com/article.aspx?id=3364

----------


## ajay jangra

> http://www.patrika.com/article.aspx?id=3364


मदद के लिए शुक्रिया शेखर जी!

----------


## anubhav007

> मदद के लिए शुक्रिया शेखर जी!


मित्र मुझे आपने प्राइवेट मसेज कियाथा में उसे खोल ही नही पा रहा हूँ मेने यहाँ अपनी id भी दी थी परन्तु उसे डिलीट कर दिया आप वो मेसेज मुझे यही फोरम पर दे!

----------


## ajay jangra

> मित्र मुझे आपने प्राइवेट मसेज कियाथा में उसे खोल ही नही पा रहा हूँ मेने यहाँ अपनी id भी दी थी परन्तु उसे डिलीट कर दिया आप वो मेसेज मुझे यही फोरम पर दे!


सबसे पहले तो देरी के लिए माफ़ी चाहूँगा| अब हमारा केम्प रेवाड़ी के पास कोसली गाँव है, वहाँ लगा है| मैं आप को वहाँ डॉ. नौरंग का नंबर देता हूँ| आप उनको बोलना कि आत्मानन्द, गाँव पुर(भिवानी) ने दिया है| वो आप को सब बता देंगे| कब और कैसे आना है| जिस दिन आप जाएँ, उस से एक दिन पहले व्रत रखना होगा| इस बारे में भी आप को पूरी जानकारी मिल जायगी|
डॉ. नौरंग- 8569865143

----------


## nitin

मित्र क्या आप महाराष्ट्र में कोंनसे चिकित्सक है जो सिख सकते है ...
क्या आप उनका पता बता सकते है .....

----------


## kajal janu

मै भी रेकि सिखना चाहती हु क्या महाराष्ट्र मे कोई अद्ध्यापक है जो ये कला सिखा सके

----------


## dhanrajk75

जानकारी अच्छी है ................

----------


## ajay jangra

> मित्र क्या आप महाराष्ट्र में कोंनसे चिकित्सक है जो सिख सकते है ...
> क्या आप उनका पता बता सकते है .....





> मै भी रेकि सिखना चाहती हु क्या महाराष्ट्र मे कोई अद्ध्यापक है जो ये कला सिखा सके



मुम्बई में इसका संसथान है मित्रों| सम्पर्क सूत्र एक-दो दिन में मैं आप को देने कि कोशिश करूँगा| दरअसल मेरे घर में एक नन्हा- मुन्ना/मुन्नी आने वाला/वाली है, इसलिए मैं थोडा व्यस्त हूँ| धन्यवाद|

----------


## kulwant

bhai koi sikhye gaa

----------


## raghav04

> me us ka tahe dil se abahri rahuga


yes...i am a reiki teacher and healer......you can contact me at my email....praveendeepak04@gmail.com    i will sure help you.

----------

